# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Cheaper alternatives to roller garage door for opening H 2.36m x W 2.83m?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi guys
Had a few quotes to have a roller door fitted to my lean-to car port and it came in at $4-5k. I have a 4x4 and because of the height they could not guarantee it would fit unless they cut and modified the top rail; thus the cost. I rarely drive the car so cant vouch spending that sort of money on a convenience and don't really have it to spend. What other options exist for an opening H 2.36m x W 2.83m???
It looks rickety because it requires paint however its quite strong.

----------


## Snipper

Blue plastic tarp.    Seriously though, $4-5 thousand seems a bit steep considering how small it is.

----------


## phild01

Might be they are not sure how best to do it and have concerns about getting it all to fit well.  Picture doesn't reveal much about fixing points for door and tracks.

----------


## Jonesy_SA

The cheapest was $3k but i wasn't overly confident in their service. I inquired about having a free standing unit with two concreted poles and canopy sitting infront of this structure and that was $10k. Yes i called about 5 places in Adelaide.

----------


## joynz

Alternatively, put in a couple,of swinging doors.

----------


## phild01

From looking at it again, no need to remove anything, right post will support a bracket and track. The left wall needs a means to support the door and track. The wall could simply have a post attached to it for this. None of this would cost even $3000, so maybe I am missing something.
The door will need maybe 350mm off the total opening headroom you have now, if space is available behind the top beam.

----------


## METRIX

4-5k,  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  
I get Australian made double width panel lift doors (5m wide)  fitted for under $1600

----------


## justonething

http://Bastion 2.5 x 2.2m Cream Stee...ge Roller Door for $500 which is just smaller than 2.83 x 2.36. Trim around the opening so you can fit an off the shelf door. Allow 700 for material and 800 for labour and that's around 1.5 grand. If you are willing to do it yourself. Should be about 800 bucks I think. May be I'm missing something.

----------

